
Doctor Turns Up Possible Treatment for Deadly Sepsis - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/03/23/521096488/doctor-turns-up-possible-treatment-for-deadly-sepsis
======
fny
Linus Pauling's probably throwing a party in his grave.[0]

I've recently been working with a team at Duke building sepsis prediction
models. If this proves to be effective, it'll be really interesting to see if
it becomes a routine preventative treatment as well.

Does anyone here know whether Dr. Marik is using this treatment in isolation
or in tandem with the existing sepsis care bundles? While I'd imagine so, I
haven't managed to find anything conclusive even on the East Virgina site.[1]

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_C_megadosage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_C_megadosage)

[1]:
[http://www.evms.edu/about_evms/administrative_offices/market...](http://www.evms.edu/about_evms/administrative_offices/marketing_communications/publications/issue_9_4/has-
sepsis-met-its-match.php)

